# What movie are you adding to your personal library.



## Scotth (Jul 30, 2014)

For example the Hobbit series, Hunger games and the new Star Trek series and add in Lone Survivor.  Nothing really stretching the imagination.

What are other people buying for their personal libraries that they want to see multiple times?

If anyone is curious I saw Krull as a new option at Amazon for Blu-ray.  I mean did that movie sell enough copies as a VHS to justify Blu-ray?

Is Divergent worth adding to the library or wait until it's on HBO?


----------



## x SF med (Jul 30, 2014)

Princess Bride
Troll
and I need to find an older British movie... The Mind of Mr Soames


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 30, 2014)

Tank Girl
Fisher King
Scent of a Woman
All the Dr Who shows

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2014)

Picked up lone survivor, it was cheaper then 2 tickets.
Will watch it when the boss returns from Ft Huachuca.


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm working on finishing my John Wayne collection. The Searchers is a great watch for those of you that haven't seen it. 

On the other hand, I may just keep buying copy after copy of The Big Lebowski.


----------



## CQB (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm doing series more that films: Game of Thrones & True Blood just previously. Series are pretty good as a movie is done in 90-100 minutes and that's it. Anything with Allan Ball is always worth it as he's such a clever story teller, to wit; Six Feet Under & the aforementioned True Blood. Also True Blood has Deborah Ann Woll.


----------



## JHD (Jul 30, 2014)

@LibraryLady love the Fisher King.  Also, Chocolat, and Four Weddings.  The FX series, The League, is also one of my faves.


----------



## CDG (Jul 30, 2014)

Not really a movie, but I just picked up the first season of ESPN's 30 For 30.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 30, 2014)

We just purchased the complete series of _China Beach. 
_
That is one of the series that we have seen them to the point we know the script.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 30, 2014)

I need to get another copy of City of Lost Children. Love that movie, even though I speak nary a lick of French.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 30, 2014)

The last few I bought were:
Transformers Trilogy Package
Saving Mr. Banks
Star Trek: Into Darkness
The World's End


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Prometheus.
Kingdom of Heaven
Star Trek  Into Darkess


----------



## medicchick (Jul 30, 2014)

Last DVD I bought was a Shaun the Sheep.  We did just watch the second 300 movie (cracked up when the credits started) and I think we'll add that to the collection.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 30, 2014)

Just bought Donovan's Reef with John Wayne


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have the Dark Knight trilogy, and all of Christopher Nolan's movies on Blue Ray


----------



## Dame (Jul 30, 2014)

Just by coincidence, the boys just came home with Stripes.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Promethius.
> Kingdom of Heaven
> Star Trek  Into Darkess



May I recommend "Kingdom of Heaven: The Director's Cut." The additional footage really does flesh out the movie conceptually and makes it far more dark and intense in my opinion.  Good choices!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> May I recommend "Kingdom of Heaven: The Director's Cut." The additional footage really does flesh out the movie conceptually and makes it far more dark and intense in my opinion.  Good choices!



Thank you, my friend. I understand that this Ridley Scott film was shortened quite a bit to get it to a "reasonable"  length for the silver screen. Several big name stars were in scenes cut from the original film, if the info I have is accurate. My "google fu" also finds that the film is close to the real story of that storied city.  I will look for, The Directors Cut, and thank you, again!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 31, 2014)

What comes to mind:

Harley Davidson & the Marlboro Man
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Cinderella Man
A Bronx Tale
Fight Club
Heat
Dark Night series
Prisoners
Saving Private Ryan
Varsity Blues
Top Gun
Rush
Rampage
Sleepers
The Town
Noah (very new addition)
Kong


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jul 31, 2014)

CQB said:


> I'm doing series more that films: Game of Thrones & True Blood just previously. Series are pretty good as a movie is done in 90-100 minutes and that's it. Anything with Allan Ball is always worth it as he's such a clever story teller, to wit; Six Feet Under & the aforementioned True Blood. Also True Blood has Deborah Ann Woll.


True Detective


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 31, 2014)

Rebel Without A Cause.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 31, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> May I recommend "Kingdom of Heaven: The Director's Cut." The additional footage really does flesh out the movie conceptually and makes it far more dark and intense in my opinion.  Good choices!


I need to replace my original copy that made the move from Alaska outside it's case so I will look for the directors cut.  I was wondering if it was worth it, I like to movie already and would love to have it a bit expanded.


----------



## Sendero (Jul 31, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> May I recommend "Kingdom of Heaven: The Director's Cut." The additional footage really does flesh out the movie conceptually and makes it far more dark and intense in my opinion.  Good choices!



Look forward to watching the director's cut soon.  Thanks!

"Be without fear in the face of your enemies. Be brave and upright that God may love thee. Speak the truth always, even if it leads to your death. Safeguard the helpless and do no wrong. That is your oath" -Godfrey of Ibelin


----------



## Karoshi (Jul 31, 2014)

The Predator, so that I can repeatedly watch Blain Cooper get his heart blown out of his chest over and over.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 9, 2015)

2001: A Space Odyssey 

Barry Lyndon


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 9, 2015)

@Red Flag 1 - that hate is for Prometheus, was so disappointed in that movie!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Il Duce said:


> @Red Flag 1 - that hate is for Prometheus, was so disappointed in that movie!



Gee, that was about a year ago, and hate seems a bit strong: but that is your call. Maybe some day, you will share your list with us films with us.


----------



## Il Duce (Jun 9, 2015)

@Red Flag 1 - yeah, sorry.  Was looking at old posts on this one as I recently saw the directors cut of Kingdom of Heaven and thought those comments were spot on.  I will say I thought Prometheus had one of the best trailers of all time.  Here's a few of my favorites I've added to my collection not already mentioned:

Narc
Blood Diamond
Millers Crossing
Thin Red Line (Director's Cut)
Pandorum
Equilibrium
Rushmore
The Lost Battalion
Breaker Morant


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Il Duce said:


> @Red Flag 1 - yeah, sorry.  Was looking at old posts on this one as I recently saw the directors cut of Kingdom of Heaven and thought those comments were spot on.  I will say I thought Prometheus had one of the best trailers of all time.  Here's a few of my favorites I've added to my collection not already mentioned:
> 
> Narc
> Blood Diamond
> ...



No worries.


----------



## nobodythank you (Jun 9, 2015)

Interstellar (hands down one of the best scifi movies to come out in recent memory.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

the entire Despicable Me series ....   the minions are awesome!  (Yes when the minion movie comes to DVD, i'll get that too)


eta - and the first agree is from my part time on-call minion himself...  I'll make sure to put that in your permanent record...  but it's only worth a green star, not gold, sorry.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 9, 2015)

Has anyone watched "The Europa Report"? I had mixed feelings about it.


----------



## nobodythank you (Jun 9, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Has anyone watched "The Europa Report"? I had mixed feelings about it.


I saw it and was impressed with it. Definitely low budget, but well made and an interesting story line.


----------



## medicchick (Jun 9, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Has anyone watched "The Europa Report"? I had mixed feelings about it.


I saw it since it's on Netflix and liked it.  I usually prefer movies that rely on the plot and not special effects to tell the story and it fit the bill nicely.


----------



## Etype (Jun 9, 2015)

Pitch Perfect 2.

Enough said, lock the thread.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 9, 2015)

medicchick said:


> I saw it since it's on Netflix and liked it.  I usually prefer movies that rely on the plot and not special effects to tell the story and it fit the bill nicely.



It seemed to be missing something, and in the end it was $$$, as @ke4gde pointed out. I think all things considered it was pretty good.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

Etype said:


> Pitch Perfect 2.
> 
> Enough said, lock the thread.



the hate is for you trying to be a douche, you don't even need to try brother.  Actually, you may get a week's worth of hate for even making that post.:wall:


----------



## Etype (Jun 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> the hate is for you trying to be a douche, you don't even need to try brother.  Actually, you may get a week's worth of hate for even making that post.:wall:


It's a good movie!
Have you even seen it???


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 9, 2015)

Etype said:


> It's a good movie!
> Have you even seen it???



Did your date put out afterwards?  Was she at least decent looking?  :-"


----------



## x SF med (Jun 9, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Did your date put out afterwards?  Was she at least decent looking?  :-"



She's still in HS.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> She's still in HS.



Ouch.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 10, 2015)

My flatmate made me watch PP1. She's a good looking bird so I lay on the couch and watched better looking chicks. It's not that bad. 

You guyyyyyyyyys.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 10, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I need to get another copy of City of Lost Children. Love that movie, even though I speak nary a lick of French.


You're a connoisseur.  Oh yes.


----------



## Etype (Jun 10, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Did your date put out afterwards?  Was she at least decent looking?  :-"


Yes, and yes.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 12, 2015)

Get Low- especially if you are a Robert Duvall fan.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 12, 2015)

No Country for Old Men
Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## CDG (Jun 14, 2015)

Etype said:


> It's a good movie!
> Have you even seen it???



I liked it.  I liked the first one too.  I'm being completely aca-serious.


----------



## Scubadew (Jun 15, 2015)

Gangs of New York will always be a go to.*
*If I have three hours to watch it.


----------



## Trev (Jun 20, 2015)

The Inbetweeners
The Inbetweeners 2
Wolf of Wall Street
Fight Club
Red Dawn (1984)


----------



## Etype (Jun 20, 2015)

x SF med said:


> She's still in HS.


Not true- she dropped out, duh!


----------



## Dame (Jun 28, 2015)

Top Gun II. And one for @Freefalling.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2015)

Dame said:


> Top Gun II. And one for @Freefalling.



You're adding a movie to your collection, all for me? How very touching.


----------



## Ex3 (Jun 28, 2015)

Might I suggest I Origins -  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2884206/?  

There's an extra scene after the credits roll.


----------



## Six-Two (Jun 29, 2015)

End of last year was a really good time for movies. Nightcrawler (not the Marvel character), Inherent Vice, Grand Budapest Hotel, and Birdman were all spectacular, and worth adding to the collection. As far as classics go... recently rewatched _Marathon Man_, _The Wind That Shakes the Barley_, _Thief_, and _The Great Escape_. As far as TV, check out _Peaky Blinders_. See you in two weeks.


----------

